
Show HN: Stock market analysis - vpj
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.forestpin.com&#x2F;cse&#x2F;<p>This is still experimental and is a different way of analyzing stocks in the long term. We consider Dividends, Rights Issues, Bonus Issues, and Splits to calculate the value of the share. This gives a more realistic view than simply looking at the share price variations. We reinvest cash from dividends in the same stock and sell existing shares to execute rights. It&#x27;s a simple calculation but it gives a much better perspective of the stocks in the long term than simply looking at the share price.<p>You can select a stock symbol or click on following links to see some of the largest companies.<p><pre><code>  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.forestpin.com&#x2F;cse&#x2F;#JKH
  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.forestpin.com&#x2F;cse&#x2F;#DIAL
  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.forestpin.com&#x2F;cse&#x2F;#COMB
  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.forestpin.com&#x2F;cse&#x2F;#NEST
</code></pre>
The first graph shows the value if you bought a share at the IPO.
The second graph shows the number of times your investment has grown. This is in log scale to give a better visualization of ROI with time.
The third graph is the actual share price.
The fourth graph is the number of shares you own. (You buy more shares with dividends, the number of shares increases with Splits, etc)
The fifth graph is the current value if you invested in the stock at the given time. i.e. if the graph shows 10 in 2007, it means your investment of $1 in 2007 is now worth $10.
The list of events below shows the calculation.<p>Unfortunately, right now, we only have data from Colombo Stock Exchange now, and even that is until August 2014. We had to do a lot of data cleaning and still there seem to be some errors. We plan on adding up-to-date data as well as including other stock exchanges.
======
cscoville
Nice visualizations, and I thought it was helpful to see the varied
information you're showing. Much better than a lot of financial sites. If you
could expand your stock symbol offering, it looks like it's on the right track
to becoming a helpful tool for researching stocks.

------
mowgles
clickable: [https://www.forestpin.com/cse/](https://www.forestpin.com/cse/)

